# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool FRP:  حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account nokia ta 1270

## mohamed73

حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account nokia ta 1270      

```
[BROM] ERASE FRP Selected Model : Nokia 2.4
Code Name : TA-1270 | TA-1277 | TA-1275 |TA-1274
Operation : Erase FRP [1]
  Authenticating... OK
  Retrieving data... OK [459,52 KiB]
Initializing data... OK
Waiting for device... COM114
Bypassing authentication... OK
Connecting to BROM... OK
Sending DA... OK [211,62 KiB]
Syncing with DA... OK
  HW Chip : MT6765 [6765] - HW Ver : 0xCA00 - SW Ver : 0x0000
  Bootloader Ver : 0x00 - Secure Ver : 0x00
  Internal RAM Size : 448 KiB
  External RAM Size : 2 GiB
  Storage : EMMC - CID : 53030188.3233444C.C06A5947.519729C4 
  Boot1 : 4 MiB - Boot2 : 4 MiB - RPMB : 4 MiB - User Area : 28,91 GiB 
Reading partition info... OK [52]
Formatting FRP... OK
UNLOCKTOOL 2022.05.27.2
Elapsed time : 1 minute 36 seconds
```

----------

